# Cataclysm Pre-Event



## wildrazor09 (25. Oktober 2009)

Hi an alle,

Das soll ein Spekulationttherad sein, wo es darum geht wie das Pre-Cataclysm Event so ablaufen wird.

Ich glaub es gab so einen Therad schomal nur ich habe die sufu benutzt und ihn nicht gefunden.

ALso zum Thema, wie wird das Event ablaufen? Wann wird es beginnen?

Vielleicht hat ja Blizzard ja schon etwas damit begonnen.

http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/8935/wo...02509185906.jpg

Das Bild hab ich vorkurzem im Hinterland gemacht


----------



## Gunro (25. Oktober 2009)

Das ist normal das im Hinterland die Sonne sehr rot scheint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bremgor (25. Oktober 2009)

Es wird Feuer vom Himmel regnen, Schwarze Drachen werden über unseren Städten kreisen und die Goblins werden ihre Preise erhöhen


----------



## 64K (25. Oktober 2009)

Das ist recht blöd, wenn man bei einem Screenshot keine Dateiendung sieht.
Ich dachte nämlich zu Beginn es würde sich um ein Trojaner handeln.

das "Rot" im Hintergrund erscheint mir ein wenig zu simple, da sieht man zu wenig Texturen
im Vergleich zu den Bergen die man im selben Bild sieht.
Ferner glaub ich nicht, dass es so "geheimnissvoll" startet, gerade im Hinterland
sieht das doch keiner. Ich bezweifel dass sich die Designer für irgendwas Mühe geben,
was letztendlich eine Hand voll Spieler sieht


----------



## Totebone (25. Oktober 2009)

Das gibs schon seit WoW Release ... nennt man "Abendrot" weist du?


----------



## znq (25. Oktober 2009)

man kann sich auch einiges einbilden ...


----------



## Patikura (25. Oktober 2009)

Müsst ihr eigentlich immer alles schlecht machen ?
Nichts zutun ?
Also ich denke das wird so änlich ablaufen , wie am beginn von Wotlk ...
Zubeginn , da ja Todesschwinge aus der erde ausbricht wird es vll erdbeben geben und die Hüter des Cenarius nehmen sichen diesen näher an und merken das der blackrock übermässig viel feuerspuckt und schicken spieler da hin. Dann sind vll paar schwarzdrachen dabei , ragnaros zu beschwören oder reanimieren...


----------



## Eltruand (25. Oktober 2009)

Also ich glaube, dass erstmal alle Städte anfangen zu brennen, und alle NPC's in der Stadt panisch rumrennen.
Dannach wird Gozilla kommen, SW und OG zerschmettern (das jede Stunde), und wieder verschwinden (wobei nach dessen verschwinden die Städte dann wieder ganz werden).
Um die ganze Sache dann noch schön abzurunden bekommt jeder Spieler für die Zeit in der dieses Event stattfindet den Zauber "Heiß, heißer, AAHH!" ("Let's get hot!" auf engl.) mit welchem man jeden Spieler "anzünden" kann, dies soll dann aber nur cool aussehen und keinen Schaden geben.

Das wäre meine Traumvorstellung von einem coolen Übergang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plaigor (25. Oktober 2009)

ich denke mal das irgendwann asche und feuer in allen gebieten vom himmel regnet da deathwing ausbricht und das sich dann nah und nach die alte welt verändert also wasser steigt dinge zerstört usw dann werden die städte von drachen angegriffen und dann kommt das addon


----------



## Lewita (25. Oktober 2009)

Warum sollte es ein Pre Event geben? Alles geschiet sehr plötzlich und wen Deathwing ausbricht passiert alles ganz schnell und nich nach und nach^^ wie bei Katastrophen üblich, es giebt keine Vorwarnung. Bei Bc wussten die Fraktionen das sie durchs dunkle Portal in die Scherbenwelt gehen , in Wotlk wussten auch beide Fraktionen das sie nach Nordend müssen also kann man ein Pre Event veranstalten. Aber bei Cataclysm buddelt sich Deathwing nich langsam aus seiner Höhle raus sondern bricht mit einem einziegen gewaltiegen Akt aus... ergo keiner weiss das es passiert in der alten Welt weil alles ganz plötzlich passiert. Also nix pre Event. 

Mfg Lewita


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Oktober 2009)

so wie ich blizz kenne machen die das wie rtl mit dem film vulkan 
erst gibt es leichte beben dan bricht der schwarzfels leicht aus bis er komplett hoch geht 
und alle mit lava überseht also brennende steppe is down und die mine in segende schlucht löuft voll und komplette 
finsterniss durch rauch entwicklung des vulkans


----------



## killerotto (25. Oktober 2009)

ich habe ehrlich keine ahnung wie es wird und ich werde mich einfach überraschen lassen, aber ich hoffe es wird wie das bei WotLK, es war so toll! naja aber ich glaube wir werden nur rätzeln können! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naxyo (25. Oktober 2009)

ich würd mich auf so ein Deathwing event freuen wo er über jede stadt paar runden dreht und seine botschaft überbringt


----------



## Lewita (25. Oktober 2009)

Achja im Trailer heisst es "Wärend sich die Truppen noch in Nordend, im kampf gegen Arthas, befinden." sagts jetzt klick^^ es wird nen 4.0 prepatch geben wo sich die Welt verändert und dort wird warscheinlich ein kleines Event andauern. Wen das Add on rauskommt werden dann die neuen Gebiete dadurch begehbar gemacht.

Also meiner Meinung nach längerer Überlegung wird das Event der 4.0 prepatch sein womit die Welt verändert wird und somit ist ein Kampf gegen Deathwing unvermeidlich und die Zerstörung ist Anlass genug Deathwing eins überzubraten.


----------



## Totebone (25. Oktober 2009)

Also ich find Deathwing toll endlich is ma wieder was los inner Classic welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cHAOSTANK (25. Oktober 2009)

ne ich denk das nicht das wär eine zu große patch um alles zu verändern


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (25. Oktober 2009)

Lewita schrieb:


> "Wärend sich die Truppen noch in Nordend, im kampf gegen Arthas, befinden."



Das heißt aber nur, dass wir im Moment in Nordend sind und wenn wir zurück kommen die katastrophe schon passiert ist (Bestes Beispiel Desolace.. wurde bei der katastrophe überflutet und jetzt wo wir wieder hin kommen ist das wasser zurückgegangen und es grünt und blüht schon wieder überall)

Heißt im Klartext: Wir kämpfen gegen den lichkönig = Katastrophe fängt an ( dass wir davon was in wow sehen glaube ich nicht) Und wenn das Addon raus ist und wir uns das erste mal einloggen und nach azeroth reisen ist die Katastrophe schon vorbei.. sie fängt nicht erst an wenn wir da hin kommen sondern ist vorbei.

Das und nicht mehr heißt "Wärend sich die Truppen noch in Nordend, im kampf gegen Arthas, befinden."


----------



## Faîrfox666 (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde das mit dem großen Patch zum verändern der Welt garnicht abwegig, da Blizz gesagt hat, das sich die Welt für jeden verändern wird, also denke ich ist das die einzig logische Konseqenz.
Könnte mir aber auch vorstellen, das es mit der Epischen Videosequenz passiert, die nach Arthas tot zu sehen sein soll, so nach dem Motto:

Arthas Down,
alles freut sich über den neu geschaffenen Frieden und BÄM, Deathwing macht uns nen Strich durch die Rechnung


----------



## cHAOSTANK (25. Oktober 2009)

Aber arthas hauen wir doch schon in 1-2monaten das heißt müsten nen paar veränderungen  in der zeit kommen


----------



## Cyklan No.1 (25. Oktober 2009)

wenn man sich mit seinem char einloggt kommt sonnen kleines video sowie in drachenöde d und dann sieht man wie deathwink ausbricht und dann sieht man erst das normale gebiet ann fliegt deathwing so ander kamera sovorbei und dann ist das zerstört und das dann so bei manchen gebieten in denen viel passiert ist^^ ist zwar kein event aber ich fänds cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (25. Oktober 2009)

Cyklan schrieb:


> wenn man sich mit seinem char einloggt kommt sonnen kleines video sowie in drachenöde d und dann sieht man wie deathwink ausbricht und dann sieht man erst das normale gebiet ann fliegt deathwing so ander kamera sovorbei und dann ist das zerstört und das dann so bei manchen gebieten in denen viel passiert ist^^ ist zwar kein event aber ich fänds cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ne sinnlos weil 90% das Video wegklicken und dann im /2 fragen "Was is denn hier los?!?"


----------



## Cyklan No.1 (25. Oktober 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> ne sinnlos weil 90% das Video wegklicken und dann im /2 fragen "Was is denn hier los?!?"



ach unsinn das wär doch voll cool ich mag meine idee


----------



## venkador (25. Oktober 2009)

Hieß es nicht auch das es nen riesen event für die allies und hordies geben wird wo thrall in ner seeschlacht gefangen wird?


----------



## Fenol (25. Oktober 2009)

könnte mir vorstellen das seine dienersdiener die hauptstädte angreifen so wies auch in pre-wotlk war
naja oder wie vorhin erwähnt alles geschiet während wie arthas verprügeln


----------



## Lewita (25. Oktober 2009)

cHAOSTANK schrieb:


> ne ich denk das nicht das wär eine zu große patch um alles zu verändern



Diese aussage ist ganz klar Falsch. Um es zu begründen wiederhohle ich nur was Blizz geasgt hat "Die Veränderungen werden alle spieler betreffen unabhängig ob sie sich das neue Add on schon zugelegt haben" Im klartext wird jeder Spieler die Veränderung erleben auch wen er nur Classic WoW besitzen würde. Und diese aussage spricht ganz klar für einen Prepatch wo siech die Katastrophe ereignet, da sich jeder Spieler die Veränderung der alten Welt reinpatchen muss um Spielen zu können. Ob er das neue Add on nun besitzt oder nicht die Welt verändert sich für alle! Und Blizz kann niemanden dazu zwingen sich das neue Add on zu kaufen, haben aber Sorge zu tragen das jeder Abonent spielen kann. Somit passiert alles mit nem Patch weil Blizz jeden spielen lassen muss aber keinen zwingen kann sich nochmals Grundcontent zu kaufen.

Zu 100% wirds ein Patch. Die neuen Gebiete kommen dann mit dem Add on.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (25. Oktober 2009)

cHAOSTANK schrieb:


> Aber arthas hauen wir doch schon in 1-2monaten das heißt müsten nen paar veränderungen  in der zeit kommen



Davon sehen wir ja nix.. weil geschichtsmäßig sehen wir ja die alte welt garnicht solang wir in nordend sind.. sonst wären wir ja nicht in nordend.. die schiffe die da hin fahren sind nur spielmechanik dass man da hin und zurück kommt.. eigentlich sind wir die ganze zeit in nordend bis zum nächsten addon.. und für twinks ist das auch so ne sache.. die sind ja noch nichtmal in "BC Zeiten" angelangt.. geschichtsmäßig.. drum wär es auch ganz cool wenn die katastrophe für charaktere unter stufe 80 oder 78 oder so nicht sichtbar wäre (phasing) aber wird wohl nicht so kommen..weil wieder spielmechanik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann könnten die großen den kleinen nicht mehr helfen etc..




Lewita schrieb:


> Zu 100% wirds ein Patch. Die neuen Gebiete kommen dann mit dem Add on.



Das ist ja klar, der nordend patch war auch schon 2 wochen vor wotlk release da und man hätte theoretisch nach nordend gekonnt wenn man freigeschalten gewesen wäre/die schiffe gefahren wären.. ist nur die Frage wie sie es umsetzen.. alles auf einmal oder stückchenweise über sagen wir 3 wochen Hinweg


----------



## Senzuality (25. Oktober 2009)

64K schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel dass sich die Designer für irgendwas Mühe geben,
> was letztendlich eine Hand voll Spieler sieht



Naja, das wäre nun wirklich nicht das erste Mal. ^.^

Zum Topic: Eine Woche vor Release wird alles mit kleineren Erdbeben beginnen, bielleicht gibt's auch gleich eine kleine Questreihe dazu, in deren Verlauf man untersuchen soll, wo diese Beben herkommen bzw. was die Ursache dafür ist. Das Ganze baut sich dann mehr und mehr auf, erste kleine Überflutungen, der Blackrock fängt an zu rauchen und spuckt die erste Asche durch die Gegend... naja und so weiter. Wird sicher spannend.


----------



## No_ones (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich hoffe es gibt ein besseres Event als bei wotlk einfach nurn paar Gegner die Sturmwind und orgrimmar angreifen fand das iwie arm...
Ich persöhnlich fände es cool wenn die Zerstörung die in cataclysm kommt iwie Anfängt
----> Vulkane brechen sch aus städte werden langsam aufgerüstet USW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (25. Oktober 2009)

Senzuality schrieb:


> Naja, das wäre nun wirklich nicht das erste Mal. ^.^
> 
> Zum Topic: Eine Woche vor Release wird alles mit kleineren Erdbeben beginnen, bielleicht gibt's auch gleich eine kleine Questreihe dazu, in deren Verlauf man untersuchen soll, wo diese Beben herkommen bzw. was die Ursache dafür ist. Das Ganze baut sich dann mehr und mehr auf, erste kleine Überflutungen, der Blackrock fängt an zu rauchen und spuckt die erste Asche durch die Gegend... naja und so weiter. Wird sicher spannend.



Naja das eben nicht.. weil wie ich oben schon schrieb.. während das passiert sind wir geschichtstechnisch in nordend und kommen garnicht nach azeroth bis arthas tot ist.. und dann ist dier katastrophe schon vorbei und nur die nachwirkungen sind noch sichtbar


----------



## Cyklan No.1 (25. Oktober 2009)

was haltet ihr eig von meiner idee mit dem video?^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (25. Oktober 2009)

Cyklan schrieb:


> was haltet ihr eig von meiner idee mit dem video?^^



wurde schon beantwortet.. schlecht durchdacht.. und nen video gibt es eh immer wenn man nen neues addon installiert.. nennt sich cinematic.. such mal nach wow/bc/wotlk cinematic... wenn du das nicht weißt gehörst du zu den kollegen die es weg klicken und dann hat sich dein Vorschlag ja schon selbst erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyklan No.1 (25. Oktober 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> wurde schon beantwortet.. schlecht durchdacht.. und nen video gibt es eh immer wenn man nen neues addon installiert.. nennt sich cinematic.. such mal nach wow/bc/wotlk cinematic... wenn du das nicht weißt gehörst du zu den kollegen die es weg klicken und dann hat sich dein Vorschlag ja schon selbst erledigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab ich noch nie was von gehört hab aber auch nix weg geklickt und was heißt hier net gut durchdacht?xD


----------



## soca291 (25. Oktober 2009)

also ich denke auch das dass mit nem patch kommt 
damit wäre auch geklärt das es noch lange dauert bis das addon kommt da nachdem die beta so halbwegs fertig is ja 4.0 im prdownloader is und das wir dann so 3 monate dauern den zu laden^^


----------



## venkador (25. Oktober 2009)

Hat es blizzard je interessiert obs geschichtlich passt? ich glaube nich da ony ja eigentlich auch tot sein müste usw.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (25. Oktober 2009)

ony 2.0 gehört nicht zur geschichte.. ist einfach nur nen Geburtstagsgeschenk vom Geburtstagskind an die Gäste..

Und schlecht durchdacht ist die Videoidee wegen "alles ist normal, dann fliegt deathwing vorbei und alles ist kaputt" .. ich denke nicht dass es so billig sein wird sondern dass man auch sieht wie es zerstört wird.. nicht einfach nur ne Bildüberblendung, verdeckt durch nen vorbeifliegenden drachen


----------



## Cyklan No.1 (25. Oktober 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> ony 2.0 gehört nicht zur geschichte.. ist einfach nur nen Geburtstagsgeschenk vom Geburtstagskind an die Gäste..
> 
> Und schlecht durchdacht ist die Videoidee wegen "alles ist normal, dann fliegt deathwing vorbei und alles ist kaputt" .. ich denke nicht dass es so billig sein wird sondern dass man auch sieht wie es zerstört wird.. nicht einfach nur ne Bildüberblendung, verdeckt durch nen vorbeifliegenden drachen



ok du hast begründet dann werd ich meine idee mal überdenken


----------



## venkador (25. Oktober 2009)

"ony 2.0 gehört nicht zur geschichte.. ist einfach nur nen Geburtstagsgeschenk vom Geburtstagskind an die Gäste.."

dann könnte man ja auch sagen das das event nich zur geschichte gehört sondern nen gimick ist -,-

ne ma im ernst man KANN einfach nich sagen "so das ding is zwar eigentlich schon tot aber geschichtlich wirds eh kein interessieren wenn wirs recyceln"


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (25. Oktober 2009)

nujo dann schlage ich vor man darf in Zukunft jede Instanz nur noch 1x mit jedem Charakter betreten weil die bosse sind danach ja tot :-P ( abbrechen zählt nicht, weil die endbosse können alle rezzen und dann ist die instanz zurückgesetzt)

Oder noch besser.. alle Instanzen funktionieren nur noch 1x pro realm. danach ist sense 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das alteractal funktioniert nichtmehr wenn einer der Anführer gekillt wurd ( Punktsieg ausgenommen weil da leben ja dann noch alle)

Am besten wäre natürlich wenn jemand stirbt wird der charakter mit allem drum und dran gelöscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 siehe Diablo's "omg-wtf ist das schwer wenn ich lvl 99 bin und mich bugused jemand tot kann ich den charakter nicht mehr spielen"-mode


----------



## venkador (25. Oktober 2009)

jetzt übertreibst du -,-

ich wollt nur damit sagen das die garantier nen event machen werden um die spieler bei der stange zu halten, wir reden hier schlieslich von blizzard. Außerdem wird der spruch aus dem cata. vorschau video viel zu ernst genommen, da es viele verschiedene interpretationen gibt und der spruch "während der kampf gegen den lichkönig andauert" muss nich heißen dass man nix mitbekommt ( kann, muss aber nich )


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (25. Oktober 2009)

venkador schrieb:


> jetzt übertreibst du -,-



Das war absicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## venkador (25. Oktober 2009)

Daher auch der sarkastische smilie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragendes (25. Oktober 2009)

der bloße gedanke an so nen geiles frühzeitiges event ist doch schon recht nett ^^


----------



## Menschkrieger1995 (25. Oktober 2009)

Also wegen dem vor LV 78-80 nichts ändern wäre toll:
Nur die Neuen Gebiete werden für LV78+ sein, der Rest ist ja gerade dafür gedacht dsa man von 1 an levelt. Deshalb keni Phasing, wobei ich denke das man sicher hätte ne Questreihe einführen können die sozusagen Instanziert ist und man halt untersuchen muss wegen der Katastrophe und so. Da wären dann halt keine Mobs oder man bekommt nem Buff das man super stark oder irgendetwas. Aber Blizzard hat schon gesagt das sie das nicht machen werden.

Back to the topic:

Also ich könnte mir vorstelln das sich wirklich erst um den Schwarzfelsherum was tut und irgendwann die Katasstrope ausbricht und sich ausbreitet. Andererseits sind die Helden ja wirklich storymäßig nur in Nordend unterwegs....... Ich denke Chris Matzen wird und mit irgendeiner tollen Sache überaschen.

P.S
Ich glaube persönlich das Blizzard schon das nächste Addon vom Thema her hat, sie haben ja auch schon vor einige Zeit gesagt das das Addon nach Wotlk etwas sehr mutiges wird womit keiner rechnet, was mit Cata ja kommt.


----------



## Rietze (25. Oktober 2009)

Eltruand schrieb:


> Also ich glaube, dass erstmal alle Städte anfangen zu brennen, und alle NPC's in der Stadt panisch rumrennen.


Ich glaube es Brennen nicht die Städte sondern die Naga erobern sie oderso, und die NPC rennen panisch herrum :>


----------



## Nuggels (25. Oktober 2009)

ich denke mal  das so onyxia style irgentwelche schwarzen drachen erstmal in menschengestallt in die stadt kommen und es irgentwann immer mehr werden um eventuell den König zu stürzen oder so etwas....
ab und zu kommen  vielleicht erdbeben rissen  kleine risse entstehen  langsam die  tag pro tag größer werden( wie die seuche bei wotlk die ja auch immer schlimmer wurde.) und später lava bzw magma raus kommen. später kommen dann die  schwarzen und die zwielichts drachen die in grim batol gezüchtet wurden von deathwing und seiner frau( wie man im neusten buch lesen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) was kann noch passieren? achja der stormwind hafen wird überschwemmt  und durch  die nicht ausbalancierte welt    könnte der malstrom verrückt spielen das wiederum führen würde das die Magie verrückt spielen würde und keiner sie mehr richtig kontrollieren kann, Malygos haben wir ja getötet.   das erstmal zu den Allis... bei der Hode könnte was anderes Passieren  Thrall wird entführt, Goblins und Blutelfen die von Deathwing sind könnten nach Orgrimmar kommen  um  die Horde von innen  zu zertören... er würde langsam kaputt gehen  und weil Thrall nicht da ist und sie wieder mitten im krieg sind wird der kleine schwarze orc zum kriegsführer und rüstet Orgrimmar mit stlylischen schwarzen Metall auf. Der Fluss könnte nen teil überschwemmen.Mehr könnte ich mir allerdings nicht vorstellen bei der Horde da sie ja teoretisch nicht viel mit deathwing zu tun haben lore mäßig aber ich denke schon das es ein Pre event geben wird da es viele  zeichen geben würde wie man es machen kann etc... außerdem  kann Blizzard es alles neu machen da die Lore ja mit dem Cataclysm add-on neu gestrickt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Nuggels alias Sneed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: wer fehler findet kann sie sich in den anus stecken, da hat ein mann auch gefühle x3


----------



## Raheema (25. Oktober 2009)

ich glaube das wird alles ein biscchen größer


das es erst mal klein anfängt und immer größer wird 

aber es sollte nicht so ein event sein 
wo man einfach paar mobs haut und fertig

irgendwas großes cooles halt wo man überrascht wird =) 

mfg
Raheema/Steffen


----------



## Simi1994 (25. Oktober 2009)

Zu der Idee mit dem openair if:
Dun Morogh liegt ja, so viel ich weiss, gleich neben Tiefenheim, wo sich Deatwing versteckte.
Würde Deathwing also von dort Ausbrechen wäre es möglich das sich die Explosion oder was weiss ich, bis nach if ausbreitet und dort ein Loch in den Berg sprengt. Würde durch Deathwings Ausbruch um Tiefenheim ein Krater bilden, könnte man in if auch gleich einen Zugang für Allies machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema hab ich sonst nicht passendes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mystic_Blue (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich frage mich schon seit ein paar Tagen ob angehängte Konversation möglicherweise ein Teil des Pre-Catalysm ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder gab es diese Gespräche auch schon früher?

Zumal der obere Teil des Textes bis vor wenigen Tagen immer dort kam, inzwischen kommt nun aber nur noch der untere teil.

Das ganze läuft übrigens im Tempel des Mondes in Darnassus ab.


----------



## Dietziboy (25. Oktober 2009)

Deathwing zündet seinen Pups an und dann explodiert halb Azeroth und der Rest wird überflutet. Jedem Spieler fällt ein Felsbrocken auf den Kopp und macht ihn bewusstlos, und wenn er wieder zu sich kommt ist die Welt verändert und Tokio Hotel haben ein neues Album rausgebracht, ohne dass irgendjemand sie daran hätte hindern können.


----------



## Sonnik (25. Oktober 2009)

Dietziboy schrieb:


> Deathwing zündet seinen Pups an und dann explodiert halb Azeroth und der Rest wird überflutet. Jedem Spieler fällt ein Felsbrocken auf den Kopp und macht ihn bewusstlos, und wenn er wieder zu sich kommt ist die Welt verändert und Tokio Hotel haben ein neues Album rausgebracht, ohne dass irgendjemand sie daran hätte hindern können.



Made my night 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja ich hoffe es wird einfach was tolles und großes, mehr als bei Wotlk ^^



Mfg


----------



## Sheeana (25. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt bereits 2 Questen, die auf den Kataklysmus hinweisen bzw. Änderungen der ein oder anderen Storyline einläuten. Eine Queste führt für die Allianz aus Dalaran nach Darnassus, wo man eben jenem oben gezeigten Erzmagier eine Nachricht von einem anderen seiner Art bringen soll. Dabei kann man dann Zeuge des wütenden Gesprächs mit der Schildwache werden. Diese Magier sind die Vorboten der neuen Nachtelfen-Magier, nämlich die Shendralar, die endlich aus ihrem Versteck in Düsterbruch kommen (die gabs ja in Classic schon zu entdecken, nur durfte man seine Entdeckung niemandem mitteilen...). Die Queste für die Horde bereitet die Charaktere auf den neuen Aspekt der Sonne bei den Tauren vor (also, das 2. Auge der Erdenmutter), den sie der Ansicht der NSCs nach zugunsten des sehr Mond-affinen Druidentums vernachlässigt haben (die Anhänger des Sonnen-Aspekts der Erdenmutter werden dann die Tauren-Paladine. Das werden keine Licht-gläubigen Ritter der silbernen Hand, wie so oft angenommen ^^)
Eine weitere Queste gibt es bei Hrothgars Anlegestelle in Eiskrone zu entdecken, wo einer der Gegner (Kvaldir) Angriffspläne bei sich hat. Wenn man sie abgibt, wird einem gesagt, daß da irgendeine Macht Angriffe auf alle Hauptstädte Azeroths plant und diese Pläne sofort zur Auswertung weitergeleitet werden. 
Und es gibt ein schönes Stück Artwork, das Cairne Bloodhoof und Thrall beim Retten von einem kleinen Ork-Kind zeigt, das in eine klaffende Erd-Spalte gefallen ist. Ich denke also, es wird bereits im Vorfeld von Cataclysm, bzw bevor man weiß, was genau da jetzt eigentlich passiert, genug zu tun geben.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
LG


----------



## _acid (26. Oktober 2009)

es ist übrigens bekannt, dass es eine riesige seeschlacht wird.


----------



## yxc.net (26. Oktober 2009)

Schon bisschen komisch hier.
Ich kann mich noch ganz gut erinnern als unsere geliebte World verseucht war.
Man konnte nicht mehr richtig twinken und alle waren nur noch am meckern, wie doof das Event doch ist.
Und wenn man dann einen Heiler verseucht hat, wurde man doch gleich doof angeschrieben, was das denn sollte.
Aber jetzt möchten wieder alle, dass die Hauptstädte brennen und alles überflutet wird.

yxc


----------



## Malldaniss (26. Oktober 2009)

ich würde brandschatzung und überschwemmungen nicht ausschließen, in hinsicht auf das angekündigte aussehen der welt, ist das doch alles sehr reallistisch... ob es den twinkern nun gefällt oder nicht

MfG mall


----------



## abe15 (26. Oktober 2009)

Bremgor schrieb:


> Es wird Feuer vom Himmel regnen, Schwarze Drachen werden über unseren Städten kreisen und die Goblins werden ihre Preise erhöhen



Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei ich sagen würde, dass Goblinwaren nur für die Allianz teurer werden könnten *gg* Das ist dann die Rache dafür, dass sie die Worgen bekommen. Worgen sind cooler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soca291 (26. Oktober 2009)

hab da auch ma was gefunden was auf die taurenpalas hinweisst
war bei den dudu lehrern in tb


----------



## soca291 (26. Oktober 2009)

und hier ist der zweite teil


----------



## Schors (26. Oktober 2009)

No_ones schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es gibt ein besseres Event als bei wotlk einfach nurn paar Gegner die Sturmwind und orgrimmar angreifen fand das iwie arm...
> Ich persöhnlich fände es cool wenn die Zerstörung die in cataclysm kommt iwie Anfängt
> ----> Vulkane brechen sch aus städte werden langsam aufgerüstet USW
> 
> ...



hättest du dich mal genauer damit befasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hab das event gezockt, das untoten set, den wappenrock und die beschichtungen auf der bank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



arthas liegt, jeder spieler bekommt post, dass sw hilfe braucht, der hafen wird von elementaren überlaufen und varian steht da und schreit scheiße rum ;-)


----------



## Raxon22 (26. Oktober 2009)

ich kann ma vorstellen das dass Event 
wenn die 3te Erweiterung kommt sicher geil aussehn wird


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (26. Oktober 2009)

Cyklan schrieb:


> was haltet ihr eig von meiner idee mit dem video?^^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyklan No.1 (26. Oktober 2009)

vushiTanksPDK schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



danke^^


----------



## Grushdak (26. Oktober 2009)

Hatte Blizzard nicht schonmal irgendwo geschrieben, 
daß es Events über eine längere Zeit (Wochen) geben wird?
Ich meine das schonmal gelesen zu haben.

*aufdieSuchedanachgeh*


----------



## El_Arx (26. Oktober 2009)

Tja, zu sagen ist nicht viel.
*Kabumm* "Hi, ich bin Todesschwinge!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kann mir nichts passendes vorstellen was sich langfristig hinzieht,
Auslog -> Alles Normal
Einlog -> HUI! Wasn hier passiert?


----------



## Falkero (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo 
Eine meiner fragen steht schon seit längerer zeit offen,
unzwar war ich vor Wotlk mit nem kollegen am labern im ts und haben wow gezockt dann meinte mein kollege das er mir was zeigen wollte was er gefunden hat.
Also gieng ich mit ihm mit und er zeigte mir nach 10 min. schwimmen ein anlege steeg worauf ein haus gebaut war.
Gut wir haben uns verwundert warum blizzard sowas programmiert obwohl da kein normaler mensch drauf kommen kann da einfach mal ne weile zu schwimmen und was zu finden gut wir haben uns überlegt ob da vll. was mit wotlk was kommen soll und warteten es ab bis wotlk.
Am Patch day von wotlk sind wir dann nochmal hingeschwommen und siehe da es standen auf einmal Händler da und es waren "Goblins" wir wunderten uns immer mehr warum Blizzard an sowas noch rumbastelt obwohl das garkeinen sinn macht weil da ja eig. keiner über normalen weg hin kommt.
naja meine vermutung ist jetzt das die händler und diese anlege stelle ihrgendwass mit dem neuen addon zu tuhn hat, weil alleine schon " Goblins " sagen schon alles aus.
Was meint ihr ? 

Screen hier : 
Vorher: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nacher: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teraluna (28. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Blizz hat angekündigt Phasing in viel größerem Maßstab einzusetzen und das Spieler in andere Phasen wechseln können sollen um anderen zu helfen.
Frag bitte nicht wo ich das gelesen habe, ich Lese zu viel als das ich mir alles merken könnte wo es her is.
Und das es ein Pre-Event geben wird halte ich für warscheinlich.
Ich danke das es plötzlich an einigen stellen kleine Drakingruppen incl. Rare geben wird die man lvlgemäß töten kann, botschafter der Goblins/Worgen in den Hauptstädten auftauchen und viel rauch zu sehen sein wird - das wäre der tüpisch für den  Schneesturm.
Das es regelmäßige Beben geben wird halte ich für unwarscheinlich aber möglich - ebenso wie das der Blackrock ausbricht.
Der aufwand wäre größer als ein paar Mobgruppen zu plazieren auch wenn es mit trara wie beim AQ-Event incl. Kristallen oder bei Wotlk-Event kleinen Nekropolen wäre.
Welche Verzierung für die Mobgruppen sie sich einfallen lassen weis ich noch nicht aber es wird passen.

MFG
Teraluna


----------



## Bösemuhkuh (28. Oktober 2009)

vor jeden addon ( auch betaende classic ) gab es ein event, wäre sehr untypisch das blizz das jetz weglässt.
und einen fetten patch gab es auch vor jeden addon classic->bc ( die neuen skillungen ), bc->wotlk ( inschriftler und skills ),
denke es wir wieder genau so ablaufen wie "immer"

Aber, kommt zeit kommt aufklärung, bis dahin ist noch ein wenig zeit

Muh


----------



## Mafali (28. Oktober 2009)

Könnt ihr euch noch dran erinnern, als ständig "Der Eisbrocken ist geschmolzen" im Chat stand??
Das war bestimmt son fehler, die hatten da schon das Cataclysm pre Event geplant, alles wird überflutet und wir werden zugespammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne aber ich hoffe es wird irgendwie so etwas geben, spiele erst seit wotlk aber hab mal ein paar Videos von den alten Events gesehen, das würde ich gerne auch mal miterleben, ist bestimmt mal eine abwechslung :-) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@ falkero wo genau ist das? würd mir das auch mal gern anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (1. November 2009)

Mafali schrieb:


> Könnt ihr euch noch dran erinnern, als ständig "Der Eisbrocken ist geschmolzen" im Chat stand??
> Das war bestimmt son fehler, die hatten da schon das Cataclysm pre Event geplant, alles wird überflutet und wir werden zugespammt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Blizz hat glaub gesagt dass das vom Sonnenwendefest stammt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja ich kann mir vorstellen dass die Schwarzdrachen angreifen und wir müssen Dörfchen verteidigen.
und ein RIESIGES OPEN PVP event bei Süderstade!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und am Tag vor Erscheinen Cataclysm (oder etwa 18 stunden vorher weils vielleicht wieder nen Mitternachtsverkauf geben wird) erzittert die ganze Welt!!! Wir hören Deathwing schreien und brüllen! Katapulte fahren durch den Silberwald! (Und es gibt Kuchen und Kekse umsonst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Reflox (1. November 2009)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Er fliegt einmal pro Stunde über jede Stadt und tötet alle.



Oh mein Gott er hat Gamon getötet du schwein!!!

Deathwing: *schnaub! abfackel*


----------



## Arosk (1. November 2009)

Bremgor schrieb:


> die Goblins werden ihre Preise erhöhen



Das auf jedenfall.


----------



## Nexilein (1. November 2009)

Mit einem großen Event kann man sicher rechnen, bisher gab es schließlich immer eins. Auch wenn Deathwing "plötzlich" aus Deepholm ausbricht, so gibt es ja immer noch eine Menge anderer Sachen die passieren können und sich über längere Zeit hinziehen. 

Die Burning Blade o. Twilight Hammer (bekomme das loremäßig gerade nicht zusammen) werden in Cata wieder eine größere Rolle spielen, und könnten durchaus vorher aktiv werden.
Southshore geht an die Horde, und könnte zum letzen Mal Schauplatz großer Open PvP Schlachten werden. Z.B. könnte der Turm zwischen Tarren's Mill und Southshore endlich mal repariert, und ähnlich wie die Türme in den östlichen Pestländern einnehmbar werden. Dafür gibt's dann einen Buff, und mit einem Erfolg wie "Töte 100 gegnerische Spieler bei der Schlacht um Southshore" könnte dort Wochenlang die Hölle los sein.
Es werden ja nicht nur Städte verwüstet, sondern auch neue aufgebaut. Das liese sich doch mit einem Sammelevent wie vor der AQ Eröffnung kombinieren.
Ragi wird ja in Hyal sein Unwesen treiben. Klar könnte man ihn gleich dort beschwören, aber bin bin dafür, dass er wo anders beschworen wird und dann ein gutes Stück zu Fuß geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (1. November 2009)

ich würde mir ja wünschen, dass wir die veränderungen miterleben. ihr bezieht euch viel zu sehr auf's RL wo katastrophen nur kurz und schmerzvoll sind. ich denke um die vorfreude anzukurbeln wird die katastrophe in wow wochen dauern.


----------



## Krash92 (2. November 2009)

Hey:-)

Also ich denke noch einmal ganz anders wie ihr. Die Sache mit Deathwing/Vulkane könnte auch eine nebensächliche Rolle spielen, viel mehr könnte es auf die Diplomatie der Worgen und Goblins zulaufen.

Z.B. könnte es Gesandte in den Hauptstädten der beiden neuen Völker geben, wie man es auch schon heute mit den jetztigen Völker kennt.

 Krash


----------



## wildrazor09 (2. November 2009)

mit 3.3 wird bestimmt noch mehr Cataclysmartiges kommen


----------



## Woodspirit (2. November 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> mit 3.3 wird bestimmt noch mehr Cataclysmartiges kommen



Bei Deinem Satz hab ich nur Smarties gelesen.


----------



## Resch (2. November 2009)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> Bei Deinem Satz hab ich nur Smarties gelesen.




Hehe ich hab auch gedacht Cata was für Smarties?^^


----------



## Flachtyp (4. November 2009)

Hoffe es gibt kein Event nach 3.3. Einach 3.3 durchzocken Arthas down und dann nach vielleicht 3-5 Monaten einfach Cata. Geht am schnellsten. Hauptsache es kommt schnell ^^. Fehler sind mir egal, gepatched wird sowieso immer.


----------



## leckaeis (4. November 2009)

Interessant das ihr alle denkt, dass Deathwing mit einem lauten *PENG* da ist und die Welt verändert ist.

Kann mir gut vorstellen das er für seinen Ausbruch mehrere Versuche braucht. 
Kann man sich bildlich vorstellen wie einen Drachen, der mehrere Male gegen eine unsichtbare Wand donnert und diese immer weiter splittert.

So können sich die "Versuche" die Deathwing braucht durch Erdbeben und kleinere Veränderungen bemerkbar machen lassen. 
Und ein paar Tage vor Release, wo das Event in der letzten Phase ist, bricht Deathwing aus und zieht einmal ne Runde über Azeroth.


Wer weiss ..


----------



## Gronux (4. November 2009)

Ohne mir jetzt alles durchgelesen zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier meine Idee: Deathwing bricht zu Beginn des Pre-Events aus, dies sollte vllt 2 Wochen vor Release passieren, und jeden Tag verändert sich mehr in der Welt. Dazu wird es jeden Tag Quests (Die Quests halten ein paar Marken bereit, mit denen man sich wie schon vor WotLK tolle Gegenstände kaufen kann) geben, die etwas mit den Veränderungen zu tun haben. Bis dahin ist noch nicht klar, das Deathwing ausgebrochen ist. In der letzten Quest, sprich am Tag vor Releas erfährt man das Deathwing ausgebrochen ist.
Cataclysm setzt dann mit dem Trailer an der Stelle an, an der man erfährt, dass Deatwing ausgebrochen ist.

Mfg

EDIT: Tippfehler behoben (Hope ich hab sie alle gefunden) und kann man das Trailer nennen? Ich meine das Video was beim ersten Starten von Cataclysm läuft. Heißt das Trailer oder Intro? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mystic_Blue (5. November 2009)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Hoffe es gibt kein Event nach 3.3. Einach 3.3 durchzocken Arthas down und dann nach vielleicht 3-5 Monaten einfach Cata. Geht am schnellsten. Hauptsache es kommt schnell ^^. Fehler sind mir egal, gepatched wird sowieso immer.


Genau. Und in 6 Monaten dann wieder rumjammern das man alles durch hat und wann denn endlich die nächste Erweiterung käme..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## No_ones (5. November 2009)

kein event gehts noch ?event ist doch das geilste daran ;D


----------



## jay390 (5. November 2009)

No_ones schrieb:


> kein event gehts noch ?event ist doch das geilste daran ;D



Eben, was wäre der BC oder Wotlk Release ohne die Events gewesen? Richtig, nur halb so cool. Paar gute Ideen sind schon dabei hier, aber ich lass mich einfach mal überraschen^^ Das Woltk Event war auch total überraschend für mich.


----------



## Evilslyn (5. November 2009)

VORSICHT SPOILER....



Na dem ableben von Arthas, regt sich die Geißel darüber auf, dass nun plötzlich eine Nachtelfe ihr neuer Anführer ist. Also setzen sich jede Menge der unzufriedenen ab. Dazu klauen sie Necropolen und fliegen nach Ashzahra, in die Verwüsteten Lande, und noch einige Orte. Dort schweben sie dann rum, und jede Stunde porten sie sich zu einer Art Runenkreis, wo schon Helden warten um sie aufzuhalten. 

Dann gibt es noch so Kisten "Do not touch - Itemshopwarez" steht drauf. Klickt man die Kisten doch an, dann verwandelt man sich in nen Minikael und spammt immerzu Frostboltsalven, wer von den Bolts getroffen wird, wird selbst zum Minikeal. NPCs, werden von den Bolts nicht betroffen (ausgenommen von dieser Regel sind nur Arena sowie Schlachtzugsanmelder, Bank und AHpersonal.) 

Ja und dann kommt der eigentliche Patchday, und nichts ist mehr wie zuvor.

MfG
eure Evi


----------



## Seabhac (5. November 2009)

Da sich die Welt für alle gleich verändern soll (also unabhängig, ob man das neue Addon installiert hat oder nicht), wird es wohl einen großen Patch geben. Nachdem der installiert ist, wird man vielleicht nach dem ersten einloggen ein umfangreiches Video sehen, in dem man Todesschwinges' Ausbruch und die katastrophalen Umgestaltungen der Welt miterleben kann. 
Der eigene Charakter wird je nach Logout - Ort entweder dort sich auch wieder einloggen (Dalaran z.B.) oder aber, wenn man sich in den betroffenen Gebieten ausloggt, findet man sich im nächsten Ort / Außenposten / Stadt wieder und kann von da aus daran gehen, die neue alte Welt zu erforschen. Den neuen Content (neue Gebiete, Gegenstände, Quests) werden aber nur die Besitzer des Addons zu sehen bekommen. 
Vielleicht wird man sogar den kompletten Event (denn ein solcher soll kommen, habe ich irgendwo gelesen) nur dann zu sehen bekommen und sich "erspielen" können, wenn man das Addon hat. Alle anderen werden halt nur den Teil zu sehen bekommen, der reingepatcht wird.


----------



## jay390 (5. November 2009)

Evilslyn schrieb:


> VORSICHT SPOILER....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wär mal EPIC, aber wart mal, hat das nicht was mit der Zombieinvasion gemeinsam? Da war ja auch sowas mit den Nekropolen und den Blauen kreisen ^^ Aber das mit Kel klingt cool ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (8. November 2009)

Naxyo schrieb:


> ich würd mich auf so ein Deathwing event freuen wo er über jede stadt paar runden dreht und seine botschaft überbringt




Wäre shcon schön..

Oder vor Release kommt 2mal pro OWche Ony und Nefarian in die Hauptstadt und verwüstet alles, (Wie der typ vor BC)


----------



## Reflox (9. November 2009)

Cool wär auch, wenns Spiel draussen is dass man dann bei nem typ, aufm schiff startet (egal wo man sich ausgeloggt hat) und der dann ne Quest gibt " Verdammt was ist da passiert" und man müsste z.B. nach Orgrimmar und die Bürger fragen was passiert sei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lenay (19. November 2009)

Denke mal das es schon begonnen hat,denn komischerweise tauchen in letzter Zeit immer öfter z.B. die Elite-Elementare in Winterquell,Silithus und im Krater von Un'Goro auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Anscheinend wollen die so langsam rausgelassen werden und dringen deswegen so oft von der Elementarebene aus in die Oberwelt Azeroths ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Dabow (19. November 2009)

Bremgor schrieb:


> Es wird Feuer vom Himmel regnen, Schwarze Drachen werden über unseren Städten kreisen und die Goblins werden ihre Preise erhöhen



ahja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alles klar


----------



## Didjumoi (19. November 2009)

Lenay schrieb:


> Denke mal das es schon begonnen hat,denn komischerweise tauchen in letzter Zeit immer öfter z.B. die Elite-Elementare in Winterquell,Silithus und im Krater von Un'Goro auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Meinste die, die schon in Classic da rumgelaufen sind? ^_^


----------



## FlowerMEGApower (19. November 2009)

Also ich stell mir das so vor :

Man loggt sich ein und auf einmal tauchen Erd- Luft- Wasser- Feuerelmentare auf die man killen soll und Essenzen sammeln die man dan zum Irdenen kreis brinngt und Epische Waffen gegen die Elmente bekommt. 
Und diese Elmente tauchen dan auch nur in bestimmten gebiten und instanzen auf z.B: Feuerlemetare und Erdelemetare in der Sengenden Schlucht und Brenneder Steppe Luftelmetare in Silthius und Tanaris die Wasserelmetare in Azashara und bei der Dunkelküste. 

Nun ist die Frage ob sie schon im Pre-Event schon das Phasing benutzen den wird der Cataclysum in stufen eingeleutet wie die angriffe der geisel vor wotlk? 
Wenn ja kann man sicher dort und da schon anzeichen der Katastrophe z.B: In Southshore versinkt der Pier.

( Rechtschreibfehler sind mit absicht eingebaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Brannys (19. November 2009)

Wie wäre es denn mit einfach mal abwarten und warten was tatsächlich passiert ?

Dieses ewige gesülze von *"wann kommt patch 3.3 und Catalysm"* kann man ja bald nicht mehr ertragen.
*"Was wird passieren, wie wird alles aussehen, wie kann man questen, was droppt Gott weiß wo und kann ich morgen T10 tragen." *  Oh mein Gott !!!

Könnt ihr nicht eingfach mal den Kopf zu machen, wow spielen ( als zeitvertreib ) und die Infos von buffed.de lesen, was es neues gibt.

Wenn Catalysm morgen zu spielen wäre, dann kann man morgen auch schon die ersten Texte von den Berufsnörglern lesen, wie Scheiße wieder dies und das ist.

Ob im neuen Teil Feuer vom Himmel regnet, oder Drachen am Himmel Tango tanzen, ob Goblins ihre Preise, für was auch immer, erhöhen, oder nicht, es ist mir sowas von egal.

Lest doch mal alle das, was buffed,de über den neuen Teil als Info´s rausgegeben hat, das steht eine Menge und man brauch sich dann diesbezüglich nicht noch geistigen Dünnpfiff dazu ausdenken. 

Einige können anscheinend nicht mal einige Wochen warten, in ihren Köpfen spielt sich bereits Catalysm ab und sie spinnen sich die "neue Welt" zusammen bis sie es selber glauben, das es so sein wird.

Den ersten Teil vom *Patch 3.3  (475 MB )* kann man bereits downloaden ( *http://wowsource.4players.de/downloadspatches.php* ), also wird sicherlich Woche für Woche ein solcher Teil zum downloaden kommen, bis der Patch komplett ist,. Logischer Weise erfolgt dann die Freigabe von Blizzard und Patch 3.3 ist dann spielbar.
Wer im Internet sucht, der findest die Antwort, dass der Patch 3.3 noch dieses Jahr zu spielen sein wird, gemäß Info ab mitte Dezember.

Bis dahin können sich die *"Ich - kann - nicht - abwarten -Experten"* ja noch so einiges ausdenken, wie alles sein wird. Ich hoffe ihr seit dann nicht enttäuscht, wenn der Patch was anderes zeigen wird. 
Aber es gibt ja hier Foren, wo man dann seine Kritik, in Form von nörgeln bis der Arzt kommt, über den neuen Patch jeden aufs Auge drücken kann.


Have a nice day


----------



## pildaY (20. November 2009)

@Brannys:

Irgendwie gehört das alles nicht zum Thema. Du scheinst wohl selbst einer dieser von dir selbst genannten "Berufsnörgler" sein, denn was ist denn bitte verwerflich daran, sich ein bisschen Gedanken zu machen, wie das nächste Add-On eingeläutet werden könnte?
Natürlich werden einige Leute enttäuscht sein, wenn es dann soweit ist, aber darum geht es hier doch überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Manitu2007 (20. November 2009)

Was ist an dem Bild ungewöhnlich?

Sowas nennt sich Sonnenuntergang, ein effekt der Entsteht wenn (man wird es kaum glauben aber sowas gibt es auch in WoW) die Sonne unter geht.

Es gibt andere Merkmale wie z. B. der Nachtelfenmagier in Dalaran in der Enklave für den man ein Buch nach Darnassus bringen muss und ein Interessantes gespräch mitverfolgen kann.


----------



## Philly (20. November 2009)

Abwarten ... 16.12.2009 wird es soweit sein denke ich.


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. November 2009)

was hat der 16.12.09 (evtl. 3.3er Release) mit Catalysm-Pre-Event zu tun?


----------



## Manitu2007 (24. November 2009)

Nun ein wirkliches Pre Event zu Cata stell ich mir so vor:

Zunächst gibt es eunen Vorläufigen Waffenstillstand zwischen Horde und Allianz und alle haben Stellung vor dem Schwarzfels in der Brenenden Steppe Bezogen da einen Tag zuvor ein Erdbeben den Schwarzfels zum Einsturz gebracht hat. Um diesen "Schwarzfels nun Komplett abzutragen müssen Tägliche Quests gemacht werden da Gnome und Gobblins Seismografische Störungen Unter dem Schwarzfels, Genaue im Geschmolzenen Kern Festgestellt haben.

24 weitere Stunden Später kommt es dann zum Großen Showdown und Ragnaross himself (3 Mal so Groß und 10 x Mehr HP) Taucht vor der Meute auf. 

Er kann Nur in einer Gewaltigen schlacht besiegt werden, Feuermagier werden mal wieder das Nachsehen haben und machen ihn sogar NOCH stärker in dem Jeder Feuerball oder Frostfeuerblitz der Ihn Trifft kleine Feuerelementare Beschwört und Richtung Hauptstädte Wandert.

Nun Liegt es an Lady Prachmore und der anderen Dame mit gewaltig Frostiger Power Raggi einzufrieren.

fortsetzung folg....


----------



## yxc.net (24. November 2009)

FlowerMEGApower schrieb:


> ( Rechtschreibfehler sind mit absicht eingebaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und was erhoffst du dir davon?

yxc


----------



## Braamséry (28. November 2009)

WENN es denn ein gutes Event gibt, was bei Blizz's Faulheit eher unwarscheinlich sein wird, (Betonung liegt auf gut) wird es denke ich ein Event, wo vermehrt Drachen der 4 großen Drachenschwärme auftreten und gegen zahlreiche Nagas kämpfen. 

Sowas in der Art eben. Dazu noch 1-2 Qs und fertig ist ein Event, damit man auch Anreiz hat, daran teilzunehmen.



Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Nun ein wirkliches Pre Event zu Cata stell ich mir so vor:
> 
> Zunächst gibt es eunen Vorläufigen Waffenstillstand zwischen Horde und Allianz und alle haben Stellung vor dem Schwarzfels in der Brenenden Steppe Bezogen da einen Tag zuvor ein Erdbeben den Schwarzfels zum Einsturz gebracht hat. Um diesen "Schwarzfels nun Komplett abzutragen müssen Tägliche Quests gemacht werden da Gnome und Gobblins Seismografische Störungen Unter dem Schwarzfels, Genaue im Geschmolzenen Kern Festgestellt haben.
> 
> ...



1. Waffenstillstand zwischen Allianz und Horde wäre gegen die Geschichte und würd net ins Spiel passen.
2. Wo bleibt etws in Richtung Drachen und Nagas auf die das Add-On haupsächlich ausgelegt sein wird?
3. Lady Prachmore? OMG mehr verstümmeln kann man den namen net -.- Das heißt Lady (Jaina) Proudmoore


----------



## Baradakas (28. November 2009)

Lewita schrieb:


> Warum sollte es ein Pre Event geben? Alles geschiet sehr plötzlich und wen Deathwing ausbricht passiert alles ganz schnell und nich nach und nach^^ wie bei Katastrophen üblich, es giebt keine Vorwarnung. Bei Bc wussten die Fraktionen das sie durchs dunkle Portal in die Scherbenwelt gehen , in Wotlk wussten auch beide Fraktionen das sie nach Nordend müssen also kann man ein Pre Event veranstalten. Aber bei Cataclysm buddelt sich Deathwing nich langsam aus seiner Höhle raus sondern bricht mit einem einziegen gewaltiegen Akt aus... ergo keiner weiss das es passiert in der alten Welt weil alles ganz plötzlich passiert. Also nix pre Event.
> 
> Mfg Lewita



Achso und die fraktionen wussten zum wotlk event auch das die seuche kommt und das arthas die untoten heerscharen nach nach sw und og schickt oder?


----------



## Areadas (7. Dezember 2009)

Das Pre-Event von Wotlk war toll mit den Zombies etc.^^
Von zg auch mit der Blutseuche da war ich noch lvl 12 und hab mich nicht mehr in die Hauptstädte getraut ^^

Es regnet Asche vom Himmel ,Drachen  attackieren Og und Sw.
es brechen Vulkane aus , Hurricane entstehen , man kann die zunami in Dunkelküste miterleben man spürt die erbeben und zum schluss sieht man wie sich deathwing aus deepholme erhebt!

wäre ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xenori (7. Dezember 2009)

Also, wenn ich mir ein Video vorstellen würde, das den beginn der Katastrophe zeigt, würde es in meiner bunten Fantasie so aussehen:

1. Einstellung: Man sieht einen riesen Riss in der Erde > Rauch steigt heraus 
                     > nach kurzer Zeit steigt Explosionsartig eine riesige Rauchwolke hervor.
                     > ein Ohrenbedeubendes Gebrüll ist zuhören.
2. Einstellung: Schnell wechselnde Bilder von den Verschiedensten orten Azeroth.
                    > Ogrimmar: Wie erschrocken schauen alle in den Himmel,
                                        einige im Bild zusehende Wachen zückel Reflexartig ihre Waffen.
                    > Dunkelküste: Auf dem Pier von Auberdine,
                                           ein starker Seewind fegt über den Pier,
                                           ein Nachtelf würd gegen einen Balken geworfen udn sackt zusammen
                    > Mulgore: 2 erschrockene Tauren (1 mänl. 1 weibl.) laufen überstürzt davon,
                                     die Erde wackelt.
3. Einstellung:  Krater aus Einstellung 1, der Rauch verzieht sich langsam.
                      Der Umriss einer riesen Drachenklaue ist zuerkennen,
                      sie krallt sich langsam in den Rand des Kraters.
                     Der Boden um den Krater bricht weiter auf, die 2. klaue rammt sich nach oben.
                     Mit einem kräftigen Stoß bricht der Drache aus dem Krater und steigt in die Luft.
4. Einstellung: Wieder die Orte von Einstellung 2 nacheinander:
                    > Orgrimmar: Ein riesiger feuerball fliegt den gelähmten Orks entgegen.
                    > Dunkelküste: Panik; Am Horizonte steigt eine Flutwelle an.
                     > Mulgore: Ein Erdespalt tut sich unter den Tauren auf, die Frau rutscht herein; kreischend
                    > Ogrimmar: Der Feuerball schlagt ein, ein rieser Krater entsteht, die mesiten Gebäude stehen in Flammen
                    > Dunkelküste: Die Welle trifft Auberdine mit voller Wucht, die wenigsten Elfen konnten fliehen
5. Einstellung: Man erkennt Todesschwinge deutlich von hinten, er gleiten mit staren Flügelschlägen über ein Meer aus Lava.


----------



## wildrazor09 (16. Dezember 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> WENN es denn ein gutes Event gibt, was bei Blizz's Faulheit eher unwarscheinlich sein wird, (Betonung liegt auf gut) wird es denke ich ein Event, wo vermehrt Drachen der 4 großen Drachenschwärme auftreten und gegen zahlreiche Nagas kämpfen.
> 
> Sowas in der Art eben. Dazu noch 1-2 Qs und fertig ist ein Event, damit man auch Anreiz hat, daran teilzunehmen.
> 
> ...




der waffenstillstand würde sehr wohl ins Spiel passen.

In Warcraft 3 war dies oft der fall.

auch in WoW sieht man es oft (dunkles Portal etc.)


----------



## Senseless6666 (16. Dezember 2009)

Bremgor schrieb:


> Es wird Feuer vom Himmel regnen, Schwarze Drachen werden über unseren Städten kreisen und die Goblins werden ihre Preise erhöhen



Von 16 auf 19%? NAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Senseless6666 (16. Dezember 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Cool wär auch, wenns Spiel draussen is dass man dann bei nem typ, aufm schiff startet (egal wo man sich ausgeloggt hat) und der dann ne Quest gibt " Verdammt was ist da passiert" und man müsste z.B. nach Orgrimmar und die Bürger fragen was passiert sei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Richtig, 2000 Spieler auf einem schiff, da kommen wir dann wegen lag niemehr runna =)


----------



## Sebastian1804 (16. Dezember 2009)

WUHUUU 3 Uhr, raid steht trotz CAta release kurz vorm Arthas first kill
---> arthas 2% HP
----> server down, schnell alle das game installiert
----> BUMMM alle aufm schiff x3

Ich hoffe ja, dass für einen Tag die ganze Welt rosa wird und lauter pinke Ponnys,
die Regenbogen pupsen über die Wiesen hoppsen^^

PS : wer will was von meinem Zeug? *g*


----------



## Feindflieger (16. Dezember 2009)

Vor OG tobt die Schlacht gegen den schwarzen drachenschwarm, tausende Helden sind gefallen und euer Raid schnetzelt sich durch ganze Legionen Feinde bevor die Erde erbebt.
Deathwing bricht mit lautem Getöse aus der Erde bereit euch zu zerfetzen. Da springt eine kleine Gestalt durch die Luft, trifft Deathwing mit einer Schaufel am Kopf und schreit:

"DU NICHT NEHMEN KERZE!"


----------



## Xorras (16. Dezember 2009)

Der Patch trägt doch schon den Namen "Der Untergang des Lich Königs". Ergo kriegt er jetzt derbst eins auf die Mütze. Was wiederum bedeutet das Arthas Ende unmittelbar ins Haus steht. Und mit seiner Vernichtung verlässt seine dunkle Macht die Untoten und diese hören dann auf zu existieren. Was Blizzard vermutlich nur auf die Feinde beschränken wird, was mal wieder unlogisch ist, aber naja.

Also womit will Blizz uns die restliche Zeit bis Cata hinhalten? Wollen die etwa warten bis jeder Gimp Arthas gelegt hat?


----------



## Sebastian1804 (16. Dezember 2009)

Xorras schrieb:


> Der Patch trägt doch schon den Namen "Der Untergang des Lich Königs". Ergo kriegt er jetzt derbst eins auf die Mütze. Was wiederum bedeutet das Arthas Ende unmittelbar ins Haus steht. Und mit seiner Vernichtung verlässt seine dunkle Macht die Untoten und diese hören dann auf zu existieren. Was Blizzard vermutlich nur auf die Feinde beschränken wird, was mal wieder unlogisch ist, aber naja.
> 
> Also womit will Blizz uns die restliche Zeit bis Cata hinhalten? Wollen die etwa warten bis jeder Gimp Arthas gelegt hat?




hm...Naja so gesehen konnten sich die Verlassenen vom "Geißel-Fluch" befreien ;-) Von daher eigentlich logisch das sie weiterleben^^

Also ich glaube ja ganz stark an die Variante von feinflieger

LG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siilverberg (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich könnte mir das so vorstellen: Man geht zum Schiff und mitten auf dem Pier steht ein Questgeber  der Euch erzählt dass das Schiff (Ally) bzw. Zeppeline (Horde) ausbleiben und ihr deswegen nicht auf die alte Welt kommt, Man sieht ein Paar merkwürdige Erdspalten an den Stränden aber ich denkt die wären da weil man die Gebiete lange  nicht mehr gesehn habt. nun müsst ihr nach 'Dalaran, xyz um einen Weg nach Haus zu finden. Schließlich Erklärt eure Luftschiff kaptain Bereit gegen einen "kleinen" Gefallen euch nach zufliegen Danach: Ladebildschirm man fliegt Auf Sw/Og zu und sieht das ausmaß der Zerstörung und ein qgeber der die Ganze Reihe Abschließt erzählt euch von Deathwing und dann startet Offiziel Cata


----------



## Pfefi (16. Dezember 2009)

Blizz hat bestätigt dass es ein Video geben wird, oder eine Ingame Sequenz... dummerweise habe ich ka wo ich das schon mal gelesen habe, war glaub ich eh hier iwo. 
Ich stöber mal rum und geb euch bescheid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe die Ehre


----------



## searinus (17. Dezember 2009)

*Ich stelle mir das ganze total episch vor! Wie es in Hollywood Filem so üblich ist!

Wir Spieler haben Arthas im Kampf besiegt, Tirion steht mit erhobenem Aschenbringer vor Arthas, um ihm den Todesstoß zu versetzen und dann plötzlich! In weiter Entfernung erkennt man eine mega Explosion! Tirion blickt zur Explsoion, Arthas nutzt die Gunst der Stunde und haut Tirion das Schwert sonst wohin, Tirion=tot!
Aber dann zerbricht der Frostthron in 1000x Teile und Arthas stürzt in die Tiefe, die übrigen Soldaten sind wie in allen Filmen total hilflos und nur wenige werden von den Luftschiffen der Horde/Ally gerettet

Auf der ganzen Welt fliegen dunkle Sporen umher, schwarze Drachen steigen hervor, Deathwing ist da!

In den ganzen Hauptstödten herrscht Panik! In den umgebenen Städten, Dörfern usw. ebenfalls! Viele sind bereits tot und in den Hauptstädten wird ums Überleben gekämpft gegen die Drachen.

Deathwing selbst zeigt sich aber erst mit dem neuen Add-On!

Obwohl man das ganze natürlich auch noch anders gestalten kann mit Deathwing
Er steigt aus dem Blackrock empor und hat etwa die Körperhaltung von Sindragosa in dem Cinematic Trailer von Wotlk! Er schreit und macht ordentlich Chaos und na ja dann kann man den oberen Teil der Geschichte anpassen, also nachdme Deathwing gehört, gesehen und mehr oder weniger gespührt wure herrscht überall Panik!

Wäre meine idee für die Katastrophe...*


----------



## Minøtaurus (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke, dass es schon langsam angefangen hat, in Unterstdt ibt es keinen Varimathras mehr, sondern einen Ork, und die Wächter in UC sind auch keine "Kleiner", "flicki" und fleischwerke mehr, sonder ebenfalls orks...


----------



## Magtar (20. Dezember 2009)

Geil wär auch ein art Cinemetic wen man sich einlogt ( wie 1 post über mir geschrieben wurde ) und dannach gehts glei mit seinem 80er / 1er ins krisengebiete erste hilfe leisten also übelebene retten feuer löschen par kleine monster killen ka


----------



## Hexold (20. Dezember 2009)

ich würde mich freuen über einen kleinen anfang mit exponentieller steigerung
also zuerst schreien irgendwelche zauberer bei ihrem tod, dass todesschwinge kommen wird
dann kommen die ersten diener, die kleinen außenposten sind verwüstet, können aber noch gehalten werden
dann kommt eine sehr kurze phase, in der todesschwinges diener die hauptstädte belagern und das verlassen der hauptstadt mit weniger als 60 leuten undenkbar ist. bis auf die haupstädte sind alle orte unbegehbar
dann kommt todesschwinge selber und im laufe von 1-2 tagen kommen überall vulkane, chaos & co


----------



## Zero-X (20. Dezember 2009)

Minøtaurus schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass es schon langsam angefangen hat, in Unterstdt ibt es keinen Varimathras mehr, sondern einen Ork, und die Wächter in UC sind auch keine "Kleiner", "flicki" und fleischwerke mehr, sonder ebenfalls orks...




Glaube das ist wegen denn Varrat von der Apotehker dings da, die wurden ja alle getötet bei denn Event zur Pforte da ist es nur logisch das die irgendwan rausgepatcht werden denn was sollen die da stehen wenn jeder Spieler sie schon 1 mal umgehauen hat?
Was eher mich auf Cataclysm bringt sind die Worte der Nachtelfen und Tauren die immer zu meinen das das Land/die Erdmutter unruhig wird und so, bekanntlich Deathwing ja Aspekt der Erde oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Astrad (20. Dezember 2009)

Minøtaurus schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass es schon langsam angefangen hat, in Unterstdt ibt es keinen Varimathras mehr, sondern einen Ork, und die Wächter in UC sind auch keine "Kleiner", "flicki" und fleischwerke mehr, sonder ebenfalls orks...




Varimathras ist nicht mehr da weil er UC verraten hat,hat nichts mit Cata zu tun. Die Wachen von UC wurden ausgetauscht um die Sicherheit zu gewährleisten,da man nicht weiss/wusste wer noch alles ein falsches Spiel gespielt hat.Ausserdem sollte so der Allianz gezeigt werden das sie verhindern das wollen das so etwas nicht mehr vorkommt.

Die Quests/Gespräche verraten einem enorm vieeeeeel über die Story,ja is so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## numisel (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich stell mir da so ein ca. 5 Wochen dauerndes Event vor. Ähnlich wie beim Geißeleinmarsch wird es eine etwas subtilere Vorgehensweise am Anfang sein und am Ende in einer Katastrophe enden:

Vorweg nochmal kurz die Situation schildern:
Wir haben gerade die Schlacht gegen Arthas siegreich beendet. Man selbst wird nun von Thrall (ich schreibe jetzt einfach mal nur aus Hordensicht) und Garrosh nach Ogrimmar vorrausgeschickt via Zeppelin. Die beiden wollen mit den Truppen mit dem Schiff fahren. So, die Helden erhalten kurz vor der Abreise eine seltsame Aufforderung von einer vermummten Gestalt, die sich als Garrosh herausstellt. Man solle die Maschinerien ankurbeln lassen und Kriegsgüter herstellen lassen. Er habe einen Plan, wolle uns aber nicht mit mehr Details versorgen, wie für uns lieb wären.
Also, man kommt dann mit dem Zeppelin in Ogrimmar an und läuft durch die Stadt. Man bringt die Aufträge, die man erhalten hat, zu dem Stellvertreter des Kriegshäuptlings. Dieser führt sie natürlich ohne zu zögern aus.


1. Woche: In den Städten laufen seltsame Gestalten herum. Nachdem ihr eure Nachricht überbracht habt, werdet ihr erneut zu dem Stellvertreter (ich tippe auf Reaxxar oder jemand ähnliches) gerufen. Diesem kommen die neuen Gestalten auch seltsam vor. Ihr sollt sie in einem unbeobachtetem Moment befragen und herrausfinden - zur Not mit Gewalt - was sie wollen.
Ihr kommt dieser Bitte nach. Als ihr einen dieser Gestalten befragen wollt, stellt sich herraus, dass es sich um einen Kultisten der Twilight Hammer handelt. Ihr tötet ihn, natürlich unauffällig, und erstattet Bericht. Rexxar ist darüber sehr beunruhigt und richtet eine Art Geheimdienst ein, um die Kultisten aufzuhalten.
Die ersten Quests, die man sich holen kann, sind einmal die Quests zur Materialbeschaffung für die Befestigungen. Dann aber sollt ihr auch den Anführer der Kultisten ausmachen und ihm die Pläne stehlen.
Das macht ihr dann. Diese Pläne verraten euch, dass etwas am Hyjal stattfindet. Ihr werdet zu den Druiden von Moonglade gesandt und sollt erforschen, was sich dort tut.
2. Woche: Nachdem ihr den Aufmarsch der Elemente in Erfahrung gebracht habt, werdet ihr zurückbeordert. Es hat Beben im Einflussbereich der Horde gegeben. Einige Städte sind überschwemmt, einige am Rande der Zerstörung durch die Erdbeben. Und wieder sind neue Gestalten in Ogrimmar aufgetaucht. Seltsamerweise befinden sich unter allen Eindringlingen keine Tauren oder Orcs. Diesmal jedoch gewährt euch Rexxar die Befugniss, die Verdächtigen auf offener Straße zu verhören. Also verhört ihr die neuen Ankömmlinge. Viele davon sind Flüchtlinge aus Silbermond. Die Erdbeben haben die Fläche der Stadt noch weiter verkleinert. Aber einige dieser Elfen verwandeln sich vor euren Augen in schwarze Drachen und fliegen davon.
Das meldet ihr natürlich sofort Rexxar. Der schickt euch aber erstmal auf Erkundungstour. Solange es nur vereinzelte Drachen sind ist es nicht so schlimm. Ihr sollt jedoch die Veränderung einiger Landschaften erkunden. Also macht ihr das auch.
3. Woche: Nach eurer Erkundungstour kehrt ihr in das von Paranoia aufgescheuchte Ogrimmar zurück. Jeder denkt,  der neben ihm sei ein feindlicher Agent. Tauren und Orcs haben sich selbst zu Ordnungshütern ernannt und verdächtigen jeden. 
Es hat mehr Beben gegeben, seit ihr fort wart. Die ganze Welt ist im Wandel. Die Druiden sprechen von einem riesigen Aufmarsch der Feuerelementare am Hyjal. Die Stadtmauern Ogrimmars stehen kurz vor dem Einsturz.
Die Nachtelfen haben Ashenvale nach der Überschwemmung der Dunkelküste aufgegeben und ziehen sich zur Mondlichtung und nach Darnassus zurück, die Horde rückt vor.
Rexxar hat inzwischen eine Art Basis für den neuen Geheimdienst geschaffen, im Herzen Ogrimmars. Dort erhaltet ihr den Auftrag, die Schäden in den Östlichen Königreichen zu begutachten. Die Anzahl an Drachen habe sich erhöht und ihr sollt nachprüfen, ob das überall so sei. Ihr macht euch per Zeppelin auf den Weg nach Undercity.
4. Woche: Nachdem ihr Undercity und Silbermond teilweise in Trümmern vorgefunden habt, habt ihr Lady Sylvanas, die nun endlich aus Northrend zurückgekehrt ist, um Beistand bei einer Mission gebeten: Ihr sollt euch auf den Weg zum Blackrock begeben und die Drachenaktivitäten überprüfen. Mit einer kleinen Streitmacht zieht ihr los. Doch auf halbem Weg werdet ihr von einer Armee der Allianz aufgehalten. Der Kampf um das Hügelland entbrennt.
Lady Sylvanas schickt euch mit einem Dutzend der besten Krieger weiter, damit ihr die Mission vollbringen könnt. Sie unterdessen kümmert sich um das Problem in Southshore. Ihr zieht also weiter und seid vollkommen von Nachrichten von der Außenwelt abgeschnitten. Erst kurz vor dem Blackrock erhaltet ihr in Kargath die Botschaft, dass die Erdbeben immer stärker geworden sind und dass nun Kriegszustand herrsche. Ihr macht euch weiter.
5. Woche: Ihr erblickt vor dem Schwarzfels eine gewaltige Armee Drachen, hauptsächlich schwarze und Zwielichtdrachen. Nun ist die Zeit gekommen für den Kampf. Schnell schickt ihr einen Boten nach Kargath, der die Nachricht übermitteln soll, und beginnt mit dem Errichten eines Basislagers gegen die Invasoren.
Dann, mitten Im Kampf, bricht die erde auf und Deathwing erhebt sich!


Ich entschuldige mich für die Länge, aber in solchen Dingen kann ich mich nicht kurzfassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und das mit Garrosh ganz am Anfang soll auf eine interne Verschwörung hindeuten.


MfG
numisel


----------



## Minøtaurus (20. Dezember 2009)

Zero-X schrieb:


> Glaube das ist wegen denn Varrat von der Apotehker dings da, die wurden ja alle getötet bei denn Event zur Pforte da ist es nur logisch das die irgendwan rausgepatcht werden denn was sollen die da stehen wenn jeder Spieler sie schon 1 mal umgehauen hat?
> Was eher mich auf Cataclysm bringt sind die Worte der Nachtelfen und Tauren die immer zu meinen das das Land/die Erdmutter unruhig wird und so, bekanntlich Deathwing ja Aspekt der Erde oder sehe ich das falsch?






Astrad schrieb:


> Varimathras ist nicht mehr da weil er UC verraten hat,hat nichts mit Cata zu tun. Die Wachen von UC wurden ausgetauscht um die Sicherheit zu gewährleisten,da man nicht weiss/wusste wer noch alles ein falsches Spiel gespielt hat.Ausserdem sollte so der Allianz gezeigt werden das sie verhindern das wollen das so etwas nicht mehr vorkommt.
> 
> Die Quests/Gespräche verraten einem enorm vieeeeeel über die Story,ja is so
> 
> ...



Mit meinem 80er oder demjenigen Char mit dem ich die Quest gemacht habe klar, dass ich den nicht mehr sehe, und auch vorher nicht gesehen habe, nur was ist mit den Chars, mit denen ich sie noch nicht gemacht habe?? Diese veränderungbetrifft ja alle Charaktere, egal welches LvL


----------



## astrozombie (20. Dezember 2009)

> Mit meinem 80er oder demjenigen Char mit dem ich die Quest gemacht habe klar, dass ich den nicht mehr sehe, und auch vorher nicht gesehen habe, nur was ist mit den Chars, mit denen ich sie noch nicht gemacht habe?? Diese veränderungbetrifft ja alle Charaktere, egal welches LvL



Da stand doch das n Ocr jetzt die Questgeberrolle von Varimathras übernommen hat


----------



## Minøtaurus (20. Dezember 2009)

astrozombie schrieb:


> Da stand doch das n Ocr jetzt die Questgeberrolle von Varimathras übernommen hat




Ja, nur dass nicht nur die Questgeberrolle, sondern die gesammte Verteidigung Orks überlassen wird. ... 
Darum denke ich, so sehr es mir missfällt, dass es langsam zum Event gehört.


----------



## Firechaos (20. Dezember 2009)

Lewita schrieb:


> Achja im Trailer heisst es "Wärend sich die Truppen noch in Nordend, im kampf gegen Arthas, befinden." sagts jetzt klick^^ es wird nen 4.0 prepatch geben wo sich die Welt verändert und dort wird warscheinlich ein kleines Event andauern. Wen das Add on rauskommt werden dann die neuen Gebiete dadurch begehbar gemacht.
> 
> Also meiner Meinung nach längerer Überlegung wird das Event der 4.0 prepatch sein womit die Welt verändert wird und somit ist ein Kampf gegen Deathwing unvermeidlich und die Zerstörung ist Anlass genug Deathwing eins überzubraten.



Welche Gebiete?Also aufer Gamescon da hamse gesagt das mit 4.0 die gesamte Welt verändert wird...Es heißt aber nicht das die nicht begehbar sind.Wie soll mal denn leveln wenn die Gebiete gesperrt sind?


----------



## BuffedPala (20. Dezember 2009)

einbildung ist auch eine bildung egal 
über das event ich denke mal es wird feuer regnen dir schwarze drachen über den häuptstäden und im chat wird immer mal wieder geflüster von deathwing zu lesen und zu hören sein (:


----------



## Chaosstep (20. Dezember 2009)

ich hoff mal das da im vorfeld so was ähnliches wie bei wotlk kommt, das in bestimmten gebieten pvp scharmützel stattfinden
ich stell mir das ganze so vor:

in einem gebiet wo im addon territoriale umstrukturierung is (wo eine seite an boden gewinnt) finden kleine schlachten zwishcen horde und ally statt, mit je 50 npc soldaten auf jeder seite. die soldaten haben je 500k hp und wenn alle down sind kommt der hauptmann der gegnerischen seite raus bzw. wird angreifbar (kommt vllt mit 2 adds die eine art schild vorher aufrechterhalten haben, magier mit 250k hp die massensheep oder so können^^) der hauptmann selbst hat 20 mille hp und geht nach 6-7 mins enrage. seine fähigkeiten sollten sein: 

Spalten
selbstheilung (um 10% hp-5 sek castzeit, unterbrechbar)
ein schild das ankommenden schaden zurückwirft (5-10 sek dauer)

wenn er stirbt lässt er für jeden anwesenden, der im kampf verwickelt war, 10 marken fallen
ab 50 marken kann man sich dafür equip holen
n neues set gibts mit 65 marken kann man sich das erste teil holen (das seit ist schlechter als das normale t10)
das knackige an den kämpfen: die gegnerische fraktion mischt mit. d.h. ihr könnt euch jetzt schon auf endlose serverlags in raten freuen und jeder 10e bekommt einen servercrash gratis dazu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monestir (22. Dezember 2009)

Böse Ereignisse werfen Ihre dunklen Schatten voraus. Ein altes Übel erwacht in den längst vergessen geglaubten tiefen der Welt. Ganz Azeroth bekommt die Auswirkungen zu spüren, in Form von.......Milliarden Rechtschreibfehlern in diesem Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sind wohl alle aus der Angst vor Cataclysm entstanden.


----------



## Mollari (22. Dezember 2009)

Das Event hat doch schon längst begonnen. In Dalaran steht ein Magier der Nachtelfen/Hochelfen der einem nach Darnassus schickt, dort steht auch einer und erwartet eine Audienz bei Tyrande. All das sind ja schon Hinweise auf die künftigen Entwicklungen.


----------



## Schleppel (23. Dezember 2009)

> Ja, nur dass nicht nur die Questgeberrolle, sondern die gesammte Verteidigung Orks überlassen wird. ...
> Darum denke ich, so sehr es mir missfällt, dass es langsam zum Event gehört



Ja, das hat mich auch etwas verwirrt, dass die dicken nichtmehr da stehen.....


----------



## Arosk (23. Dezember 2009)

Garrosh boxt mit seinen Eiern Thrall gegen die Wand, der ist darauf pissed und geht weg. Garrosh übernimmt die Horde und macht einen SW Raid auf und kot... Sorry... übergibt sich auf den King von SW. Darauf wird die Erde gespaltet.


ja, ich bin dicht.


----------



## Roflwow (25. Dezember 2009)

Das Event sollte auf jeden fall besser umgesetzt werden als das bei Wotlk das war einfach nur nervend 

Wie es ablaufen sollte naja es wäre nice wenn (1 Woche vor Vk. in den Läden) das durch Phasing die Gegend sich Stückweise verändert also bei Dunkelküste zb. und man questet grad das ab und zu Elementare auftauchen Naga´s aus Tiefschwarze Grotte auftauchen und den Strand immer mehr einnehmen oder auch das dass Wasser langsam ansteigt. So das wenn man Cata drauf hat am Pc und los startet sich dann nich gleich wundert oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

